# Saban new Dallas Cowboys coach?



## Les Miles (Nov 8, 2010)

http://sports.espn.go.com/dallas/nfl/news/story?id=5780262








It could happen


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 8, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/dallas/nfl/news/story?id=5780262
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man you better get ready.  But I guess since yall beat them you won't get the tirade about your program and fans.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/dallas/nfl/news/story?id=5780262
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Like i don't have enough worries going on in my life right now......


----------



## topcat (Nov 8, 2010)

I saw this earlier on a UT message board...


----------



## bkl021475 (Nov 8, 2010)

I said he was gonna do this when he took the Alabama job! I hope he doesn't because he's not a very good NFL coach and he is a really good college coach. He is good for college football. But Saban has proven himself to be a man of the minute, and with Jerry Jones dollars he might go if offered. I wouldn't expect Jones to pick him, but you never know?


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 8, 2010)

*I decided to go fishing today...*



South GA Dawg said:


> Man you better get ready.  But I guess since yall beat them you won't get the tirade about your program and fans.



I imagine the fish will be biting better this evening.


----------



## topcat (Nov 8, 2010)

Maybe they'll trade Wade Phillips for Saban.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 8, 2010)

Jerry Jones is a jerk. A few days ago he said that Phillips would remain coach through the remaider of the season and today he fires him.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 8, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> Jerry Jones is a jerk. A few days ago he said that Phillips would remain coach through the remaider of the season and today he fires him.



After yesterday's embarrassing loss to the Packers, he had no choice even though he had publicly stated otherwise. The whole team has given up. Jones is a smart businessman, he made the right decision.

Bama better pray that Jerry doesn't go after Saban, because Jones can outspend Bama.


----------



## Stonewall83 (Nov 8, 2010)

In all fairness to Jones, he puts a ton of money in that program.....I think Philips has been on  a hot seat for a couple years now....Tony Romo going down really hurt their chances at even winning another game this year regardless of who the coach is.......I am praying Jerry picks coach Saban


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 8, 2010)

After continuously denying that he was having any thoughts about entertaining the Cowboys job for several weeks, Saban sneaks through the rat hole and heads to Dallas in the wee hours in the morning the day before the Cap One Bowl leaving people in T-town up in arms and gnashing teeth while fans in Miami and Baton Rouge ROFL and yelling "I told you so!!!".


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Nov 8, 2010)

There ain't No way Saban and Jerry Jones would get along.Talk about gas and a lit match.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 8, 2010)

i don't think jones will get saban.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> There ain't No way Saban and Jerry Jones would get along.Talk about gas and a lit match.



I think your right. Just speculating here to entertain the lousy corndog that started this thread:

i think there is probably universal agreement that Saban is a micro-manager that wants control of every facet of "The Process".
 In college ball, he is limited only by the number of scholarships and convincing a potential recruit that he wants to go to Bama.
In the pros, he has to convince an owner that a particular player is worth the money, deal with the prima donna attitudes of the players, and stay under the salary cap.
Jerry Jones is just like Al Davis. Both are  team owners that love to meddle and think they can coach and recruit.
Saban would go nuts having to answer phone calls from Jerry with suggestions  about gameplans, players, recruiting, etc.
I don't think money would be an issue so thats a wash.
Of course, i've been wrong before.


----------



## riprap (Nov 8, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> Jerry Jones is a jerk. A few days ago he said that Phillips would remain coach through the remaider of the season and today he fires him.



Sounds like a perfect match.


----------



## sandhillmike (Nov 8, 2010)

It's in the genes. His cousin, uncle or whatever Lou had about a zillion jobs also.


----------



## chadair (Nov 8, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> i don't think jones will get saban.



 I agree, Jones will go after one of the nfl coaches that are retired at the moment..  no way does he talk to Saban with sabans track record


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 8, 2010)

*Les Miles Will End Alabama's Title Chances*

Spot on prediction:

LSU matches up really well with Alabama. The result? An ugly, ugly ballgame that will end with a LSU victory.

Go ahead and write this one in stone, it's happening, the latest Milacle is coming and it's drowning out the Tide's championship chances and maybe, just maybe, sending Nick Saban off to Dallas to coach the Cowboys next season. 

Source: http://ncaafootball.fanhouse.com/20...ns-les-miles-will-end-alabamas-title-chances/


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 8, 2010)

As much as I would like to see it happen, no way Saban leaves T Town...   If he tried to leave, they would be a serious man hunt going on. LOL

I think he is happy where he is.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Spot on prediction:
> 
> LSU matches up really well with Alabama. The result? An ugly, ugly ballgame that will end with a LSU victory.
> 
> ...


blah, blah, blah.......
for every article you find that predicted an LSU win, there were just as many saying the Tide would win. Someody is gonna be wrong every week.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 8, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> As much as I would like to see it happen, no way Saban leaves T Town...   If he tried to leave, they would be a serious man hunt going on. LOL
> 
> I think he is happy where he is.



How about Chizik? Is he ready to go the next level?


----------



## riprap (Nov 8, 2010)

I love it. What is up with all the class envy?


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> blah, blah, blah.......
> for every article you find that predicted an LSU win, there were just as many saying the Tide would win. Someody is gonna be wrong every week.



The quote was more about Saban leaving to coach the Cowboys. Not so much about Miles making Saban look like punk on national tv.


----------



## jcinpc (Nov 8, 2010)

I think he will talk to John Gruden, dont know if Gruden wants to go back, he won with a team that Dungy built


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> How about Chizik? Is he ready to go the next level?



Sounds like he is ready.  He can buy players all he wants there.  It just takes more than 200K.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 8, 2010)

I think Saban stays at Bama, more talent and a bigger payroll


----------



## Tim L (Nov 8, 2010)

Everybody knows who the next coach of the Cowboys will be and it won't be Saban or Gruden...It's not a question of who, but if they can agree on a contract..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 8, 2010)

Rouster said:


> Everybody knows who the next coach of the Cowboys will be and it won't be Saban or Gruden...It's not a question of who, but if they can agree on a contract..



Can you enlighten us? Cowher?


----------



## Tim L (Nov 8, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Can you enlighten us? Cowher?



Alot bigger name than Cower; only question is if those two big ego's could go exist..


----------



## riprap (Nov 8, 2010)

Rouster said:


> Alot bigger name than Cower; only question is if those two big ego's could go exist..



Ray Goff?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 8, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/dallas/nfl/news/story?id=5780262
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You Coon Axes are having fun aren't you..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 8, 2010)

Rouster said:


> Alot bigger name than Cower; only question is if those two big ego's could go exist..



Well are you gona spill it?  If you think Belichick there is no way he leaves NE.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 8, 2010)

Rouster said:


> Alot bigger name than Cower; only question is if those two big ego's could go exist..




Belachic?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 8, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Belachic?



Great minds think alike...on second thought, maybe not..


----------



## Tim L (Nov 8, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Great minds think alike...on second thought, maybe not..



Sorry I didn't mean not to answer; but thought it was obvious; but if they can work out the fine print on the contract the next coach of Dallas will be the only person that ever left coach Spurrier dumbfounded with envy; the lion of Moultrie himself, coach Raymond Goff!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 8, 2010)

June Jones, Jerry Glanville, Mora! Just sayin


----------



## bkl021475 (Nov 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I think your right. Just speculating here to entertain the lousy corndog that started this thread:
> 
> i think there is probably universal agreement that Saban is a micro-manager that wants control of every facet of "The Process".
> In college ball, he is limited only by the number of scholarships and convincing a potential recruit that he wants to go to Bama.
> ...





Bill Parcels didn't have to put up with Jones's input. Jones basically gave him control, i'm sure it drove Jones crazy but as long as you improve and win the way Parcells did, then Jones took a back seat.


----------



## bkl021475 (Nov 8, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Well are you gona spill it?  If you think Belichick there is no way he leaves NE.



Belichick is to good for Dallas and that failing franchise


----------



## bkl021475 (Nov 8, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> After continuously denying that he was having any thoughts about entertaining the Cowboys job for several weeks, Saban sneaks through the rat hole and heads to Dallas in the wee hours in the morning the day before the Cap One Bowl leaving people in T-town up in arms and gnashing teeth while fans in Miami and Baton Rouge ROFL and yelling "I told you so!!!".



Most accurate statement on the thread, Saban is a rat and Bama fans know it, just as the rest of the world. But if I were a Bama fan I would be hoping that he didn't get offered the job, big money talks in plain english to Saban, then again who wouldn't take a two or three million dollar increase in pay?


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 8, 2010)

Bama fans need not worry unless Saban calls a press conference and announces: _"Well, I guess I have to say it. I'm not going to be the Cowboy's coach. ... I don't control what people say. I don't control what people put on dot-com or anything else. So I'm just telling you there's no significance, in my opinion, about this, about me, about any interest that I have in anything other than being the coach here."_


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 8, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Bama fans need not worry unless Saban calls a press conference and announces: _"Well, I guess I have to say it. I'm not going to be the Cowboy's coach. ... I don't control what people say. I don't control what people put on dot-com or anything else. So I'm just telling you there's no significance, in my opinion, about this, about me, about any interest that I have in anything other than being the coach here."_


----------



## BrotherBadger (Nov 9, 2010)

Rouster said:


> Alot bigger name than Cower; only question is if those two big ego's could go exist..



Zombie Vince Lombardi eh? I figured it was just a matter of time till Jerry figured out how to do it.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 9, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Bama fans need not worry unless Saban calls a press conference and announces: _"Well, I guess I have to say it. I'm not going to be the Cowboy's coach. ... I don't control what people say. I don't control what people put on dot-com or anything else. So I'm just telling you there's no significance, in my opinion, about this, about me, about any interest that I have in anything other than being the coach here."_



HAHAHA!!!!  Nice Comeaux.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 9, 2010)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> more talent and a bigger payroll



Step away from the bottle, you've had too much.


Edowment of University of Alabama... $859.6 million..with an M

Value of the Dallas Cowboys.  $1.81 billion...with a B


I'm not even gonna speak on the talent.  The Worst team in the NFL would blow doors on the BCS Champion.


----------



## reylamb (Nov 9, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> Jerry Jones is a jerk. A few days ago he said that Phillips would remain coach through the remaider of the season and today he fires him.


You can only sit and listen to your head coach state "I don't know what is going on out there right now" so many times before you have to make a change.  Jerry never should have backed Wade in the first place, he should have been gone 2 years ago.  However, since he played the part of Jerry's puppet so well he was kept in place.  With the complete failure of the Defense, which is supposed to be Wade's strong suit, there was no other option, even if it is years too late.


rex upshaw said:


> i don't think jones will get saban.


From what I am hearing Saban is not even on the short list.  He may get around to talking to Nick, but I doubt those talks go very far.


jcinpc said:


> I think he will talk to John Gruden, dont know if Gruden wants to go back, he won with a team that Dungy built


Gruden is on the short list after Cowher.  John Foxx will end up on the short list also, as will Tony Dungy.


bkl021475 said:


> Bill Parcels didn't have to put up with Jones's input. Jones basically gave him control, i'm sure it drove Jones crazy but as long as you improve and win the way Parcells did, then Jones took a back seat.


The entire reason Bill left Big D was because Jerry started medling again.  Jerry will not change.  He ran off Jimmy because Jimmy got too much credit (anyone remember Jerry's statement that a monkey could lead that team to the Super Bowl title...and along came Switzer and did just that).  He then started getting involved in player decisions again, and gone went Parcells.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 9, 2010)

tjl1388 said:


> Step away from the bottle, you've had too much.
> 
> 
> Edowment of University of Alabama... $859.6 million..with an M
> ...




is that including the stadium?


----------



## bkl021475 (Nov 9, 2010)

There is an article on aol today that lists Saban as a candidate.


----------



## reylamb (Nov 9, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> is that including the stadium?



I am sure the stadium factors in there somewhere, but not exactly sure where.  The stadium alone cost Jerry a little over a Billion, but I am not sure how they calculate what it is worth??????


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 9, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> is that including the stadium?



Not sure if it's in the value 100% or not.  I know the stadium was built with a whole lot of tax dollars so the State of Tx/Dallas owns a percentage of the stadium I'm sure.   This where I got the number from..

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-...st-as-nfl-team-values-have-first-decline.html

I was just using some real numbers to prove a point to Ga. Hard Hunter who I really hope was being sarcastic.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 10, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You Coon Axes are having fun aren't you..



I know not of what you speak of....


----------

